# Racoon beauty's



## Intheholler (Aug 20, 2011)

Just looking for sum feedback if anybody fishes the racoon creek. Reports species and size. I have been doing alot of research after the sulfer explosion. I have been cathing pigs and from websites they are saying 12in. Is a big fish, I have been killing alot bigger than that. Any feed back will be helpful. Im very lucky I have a large unstocked pond and a small unstocked pond on my property and the racoon runs directly next to my property I have been doing very well  any feedback will be great thank you for ur time


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

ive fished raccoon a lot this summer...caught decent saugeye and rock bass...never could get the smallmouth..also some very nice carp in there!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Buckeyefisher7 said:


> ive fished raccoon a lot this summer...caught decent saugeye and rock bass...never could get the smallmouth..also some very nice carp in there!


Not the same creek, Buckeyefisher7. There are at least two raccoon creeks in Ohio. I think there is another on the eastern side of the state.


----------



## Intheholler (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks I just wanted to get more word out about the ****. Ive had alot of people say there is no fish in racoon I like proving people wrong haha


----------



## TCK (Aug 24, 2011)

I hunt in Jackson county and our camp is right next to the Racoon creek. I was told there are no fish in there from all the mining over the years but I have seen some in there. Maybe I should take a pole with me during bow season and try it out.


----------



## JSHarrison (Sep 14, 2011)

I have done alot of fishing in Racoon and it is some of the best fishing I have done. I like to do some wading when the water levels are right. I have caught all the fish on the list a few post prior and a few not on the list. I have caught a few things that I wasn't really sure what they were either. Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

yes, there is also a racoon creek in the grandville, newark area in central ohio which has a healthy smallmouth population

Snuff


----------



## Intheholler (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah tck id bring ur pole w/ya this weekend opener friends of mine have been killin yella bellies im not to far upstream from ya. As a fellow bow hunter and angler..... Good luck


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

There is also a Racoon Creek in Sandusky County that flows into the Sandusky River/Bay


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

TCK said:


> I hunt in Jackson county and our camp is right next to the Racoon creek. I was told there are no fish in there from all the mining over the years but I have seen some in there. Maybe I should take a pole with me during bow season and try it out.


(I'm assuming that this is the Raccoon creek in Vinton County )
about 20-30 years ago they started to work on the mine drainage problem. I can remember backpacking the Zaleski trail and hearing the explosions they were using to seal off some of the worst of the old mines. They set up monitoring stations (the ruins of them can still be found in some area) to reduce the acid mine run-off. They also set up water treatment systems in some areas (I believe they used lime) to reduce the acidity of the water. My son did a science fair project on it.(must have been at least 10 years ago) - I took him out to get water samples, he did some testing and research on the subject. Overall, the mine sealing and water treatment project was successfull. Lake hope acid was brought under control, as were the streams and racoon creek. 30 years ago it was lifeless as a swimming pool, but by now should be starting to have some good fishing.


----------

